# My first Fattie!



## ak1 (Apr 29, 2010)

After reading enough posts, I just had to try one.

So here's my attempt. I used some pulled pork with some cheese.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here it is all done.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 30, 2010)

Rockin'!  Now the important question...how did everyone like it?


----------



## meateater (Apr 30, 2010)

Well about time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks great.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Will let you know, it's today's lunch.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, it was tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Threw a fried egg on top and some hot sauce


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (Apr 30, 2010)

nice!! thats next on my list


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## roller (Apr 30, 2010)

It looks really good. Job well done ! It will not be your last.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

It looks like you did a fine job. I bet you will be doing more of them soon.


----------



## rdknb (May 1, 2010)

that looks good I love fatties and they are so fun to make


----------



## DougE (May 1, 2010)

Great looking fattie.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Nicely done.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Love the Avatar, BTW)


----------



## ak1 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks.


There will be plenty of fatties to come
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Of that y'all can be sure.


----------



## welder812 (May 1, 2010)

looks good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  they are addicting


----------



## ak1 (May 4, 2010)

So I had to do another. 

This is a Philly cheese fatty.


----------



## wingman (May 4, 2010)

AK1, way to smoke that fatty!


----------



## treegje (May 4, 2010)

My mouth is watering


----------



## wildflower (May 4, 2010)

So, U got any extra


----------



## ak1 (May 5, 2010)

Always!!!!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 29, 2010)

After reading enough posts, I just had to try one.

So here's my attempt. I used some pulled pork with some cheese.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here it is all done.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 30, 2010)

Rockin'!  Now the important question...how did everyone like it?


----------



## meateater (Apr 30, 2010)

Well about time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks great.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Will let you know, it's today's lunch.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, it was tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Threw a fried egg on top and some hot sauce


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (Apr 30, 2010)

nice!! thats next on my list


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## roller (Apr 30, 2010)

It looks really good. Job well done ! It will not be your last.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

It looks like you did a fine job. I bet you will be doing more of them soon.


----------



## rdknb (May 1, 2010)

that looks good I love fatties and they are so fun to make


----------



## DougE (May 1, 2010)

Great looking fattie.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Nicely done.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Love the Avatar, BTW)


----------



## ak1 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks.


There will be plenty of fatties to come
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Of that y'all can be sure.


----------



## welder812 (May 1, 2010)

looks good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  they are addicting


----------



## ak1 (May 4, 2010)

So I had to do another. 

This is a Philly cheese fatty.


----------



## wingman (May 4, 2010)

AK1, way to smoke that fatty!


----------



## treegje (May 4, 2010)

My mouth is watering


----------



## wildflower (May 4, 2010)

So, U got any extra


----------



## ak1 (May 5, 2010)

Always!!!!


----------

